# Application Form Help Please!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok so im trying to figure out these application forms out yet again and would be grateful if anybody could help me,...they should come with instructions. 

Here is the application form

503 Service Temporarily Unavailable

Martha is a British Shorthair kitten but ive no idea what to enter her into. Im guessing that in the Breed Class Box i put number 277 (Blue Kitten) but then im not sure that the headings "Titled Class" and "Other" are.....or what the box "BOB" is...do i just put 277 in here again?

On the Schedule it says that Block entry includes penning, Breed/Open Class and up to 3 other Classes....does this mean i just pay a fee of £33 which is a non-members fee? Really confused with all the fees too lol! Do i have to pay for a pen and additional classes too?

Sorry if i sound really stupid (i feel really stupid) but its just all completely over my head as theres nothing there to help you complete the forms lol!

Any help would be appreciated - thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As this is Martha's first show she should be in the BSH Blue Kitten class (277) She hasn't won any titles so you don't enter her in the title classes and ignore the BOB box
Other will be the side classes, like Novice kitten, Non-breeder's kitten, non-members kitten etc. - the classes for those are in the last section of the schedule and you'll find the class numbers there. Choose which ones you want.
The £33 fee covers everything and you don't need to pay for anything else unless you wanted to enter additional side classes - people generally don't.
ETA - you can pay extra for a double pen if you think she will need more room, though it isn't usually necessary for kittens


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much thats great!

So in the Miscalleanous Section of the Schedule for British there is a class for "AV British Debutante Kitten" number 753 so would this be correct if i entered her into that one for the "Others"? Do i just enter the one number here for just that one class and then thats it? 

Thank you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes that's right but you can enter up to 3 'others' so you can choose another 2 side classes. Put each number in making sure they are clearly separated with commas.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok its making more sense now i think....so are the 3 classes also included in the £33 block entry fee?

Sorry - i just want to make sure i get it right before i send it off lol! 

Thanks you have been a big help!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes all of your classes are included - Breed + up to 3 side (miscellaneous) classes. The fee also includes the initial vet check-in and use of a pen. You'll be given your pen number when you check in. If you want confirmation of your entry you'll probably need to ask and include a stamped, addressed envelope.
Don't forget you'll need all white items for in the pen - litter tray, blanket, food and water dishes.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks you had been a great help!! Not so stressed now! 

Just one last thing (hopefully!!)...if i want a catalogue and an extra pass for my partner do i just add this amount onto the £33 (£2 extra ticket and catalogue £4.50)?

Thank you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes :thumbsup: 
Don't forget to make a note of the class numbers you have entered so you can check that you are in the classes you should be 
And I agree - filling in your first one is very daunting


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oh brilliant, feel so much better now....there will be no stopping me ha ha!!

Thanks for all your help i thought i would never do it!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I always take a copy of my entry form with me. Also my handwriting is big and the spaces for the cat's parents are usually small so I staple a copy of the pedigree to the entry form.


----------

